
Dithering: A New Podcast from Ben Thompson and John Gruber - dsalzman
https://dithering.fm/
======
dsalzman
“A new podcast from Ben Thompson and John Gruber. Three episodes per week, 15
minutes per episode. Not a minute less, not a minute more.“

$5/month or $50/year

